# 1970 Super Bee Chassis Plate?!



## DemoCar82 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Anyone got one of these they want to sell?*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Does that have anything to do with the Sid and Marty Kroft series, "The Bugaloos"?


----------



## vanalan78 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have an extra parts kit. The 1970 Super Bee Pro Street?


----------



## Smalblok355 (Oct 22, 2004)

have you tried using either the 69 Plymouth GTX or the 68 Plymouth Roadrunner chassis' plates yet??they're the same as the 70 Coronet SuperBee chassis plate.Amt/Ertl did that as a easier method and cheaper too..I have i think it is either the GTX or the Roadrunner c but i made a junker out of it.lol


----------



## Moparcal (Sep 26, 2001)

I have a box of parts from the 70 Pro street Coronet.It has the chassis but I did a little sanding on the wheel tubs.Is it going back into a coronet?You can reach me at
[email protected]


----------

